# Choosing After-Stock Rims for 1999 GXE Altima



## rzawrecktah (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi All,
I own a 5 spd 4 cyl Nissan Altima. My car is due for a new set of tires. I'd like to order some after stock 'rims' online, but I'd like to know if anyone is aware of any resources for altima-specific rims (if that even exists), or what specs I should bear in mind in selecting a set of new wheels. I'm looking for something modest ~basic black rims to go with my black car.

Any help is appreciated.

Regards,
Raza


----------

